# Going from an AOSP to a TW rom.....



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been on AOSP roms on my d2vzw for 6 months but there are just some deal breakers right now (reboots, a2dp, etc.) and I think I have to bite the bullet and go back to a TW based rom. I know there are about 3 out there. I guess Beans, Hyperdrive, and cleanrom. It looks like beans takes a while to update, hyperdrive seems to have some lockscreen issues and cleanrom isnt vesy customizable (e.g. cant change the toggles in notification drawer). What would you guys think is the best of the 3? How quickly will I want to go back to an AOSP rom? Thoughts?


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

What reboots are you getting? Granted, I'm on d2usc, but I haven't had any reboots on any reputable ROMs (as in not Carbon). What about 4.1.2 AOSP? They're pretty stable also, though not updated anymore


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

Well it's not so much the reboots bothering me, it's just I have had some at really inopportune times. Or I've had hdr camera issues where pics were blurry and stuff. I'm all for development and stuff but I just want to take a break for a while. I was on liquid for a while and then jumped to carbon and just want something that I always going to work and do what I need right now. Maybe in a month or so I'll switch back because I love love love aosp vs touchwiz. My only hold up wit going back to 4.1.2 roms is bluetooth. If I remember correctly the last cm build before 10.1had bluetooth audio issues and I think all the roms picked up that issue where there was like no bass


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you have to have rock solid stability, TW is it. AOSP will never be perfect on these phones.

I have tried going back to touchwiz, but it's so....ugly? It seems like it was designed by a Fisher Price focus group.
Touchwiz is very functional though, so it's a shame.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

I highly recommend SynergyRom. Loads of features, great battery life, and zippy. There's lots of Note2 stuff ported in there, but it's optional to install if you don't want it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792499


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

iamjackspost said:


> I highly recommend SynergyRom. Loads of features, great battery life, and zippy. There's lots of Note2 stuff ported in there, but it's optional to install if you don't want it.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792499


synergy seemed appealing but it looks like that latest update has some imei issues and that scares me hah. I remember when we first got aosp working and each time I would flash a rom it was at risk of losing my number haha. I had it happen once and it took a while to get it back because the recovery programs were still in the making.


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

You can change the toggles and many other things in CleanROM using Kinda Crap Mods. For now you may want to stick with a 4.1.1-based ROM like CleanROM 5.6, Verizon just released the update to 4.1.2 and the new ROMs based on it are just starting to come out, and a lot of the nice mods have not been updated yet to work with 4.1.2.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

guod said:


> synergy seemed appealing but it looks like that latest update has some imei issues and that scares me hah. I remember when we first got aosp working and each time I would flash a rom it was at risk of losing my number haha. I had it happen once and it took a while to get it back because the recovery programs were still in the making.


Is the only IMEI issue with Synergy the fact that you lose the 15th digit of you IMEI? I don't keep up with that thread but I know that's typical with each VZW rom with MultiWindow from what I gathered.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

guod said:


> synergy seemed appealing but it looks like that latest update has some imei issues and that scares me hah. I remember when we first got aosp working and each time I would flash a rom it was at risk of losing my number haha. I had it happen once and it took a while to get it back because the recovery programs were still in the making.


Synergy actually has a built in IMEI backup. When you flash the rom, it creates a zip file that you can flash should you lose your IMEI.


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I don't feel like Beans updates any faster/slower than any other rom dev. What more do you want besides an update every two to three weeks? As far as CleanRom is concerned, it has a few themes and like someone else said you can change a few things around within the rom anyway. I'm not knocking your points but put into perspective a couple don't hold much weight. I personally use Beans JB TW rom but I definitely recommend any TW rom available.
> 
> Is the only IMEI issue with Synergy the fact that you lose the 15th digit of you IMEI? I don't keep up with that thread but I know that's typical with each VZW rom with MultiWindow from what I gathered.


Yeah after looking at the thread it is definitely more than an acceptable time for updates. I thought I read in another thread people talked about lack of updates and support blah blah blah. Maybe they just got had a bad experience and decided to be stupid.

I am running beans right now and am getting used to it. Something I don't like is that I can't use my bluetooth headset while I having my phone plugged into aux in my car. When I try to switch over to the headset in the call screen it says it can't because headphones are plugged in. One other gripe is the call screen. The end call button isn't big and red haha. I am not used to the location of it or anything because I've been on aosp literally forever because before this i had a nexus and before that I was on cm7 DROID x


----------

